

Photoshopped or Not? A Tool to Tell - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/29/technology/software-to-rate-how-drastically-photos-are-retouched.html?hp&pagewanted=all

======
eridius
Highly misleading headline. From the article, it sounds like this software
compares the before and after pictures, and ranks the extent of the
modification on a 1 to 5 scale (with 5 being the most dramatic). However the
headline implies that the software detects photoshopped images, which is
completely untrue.

